# I think my baby's got splay legs, Bummer!!!



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all, time for a little update, my little almond is 8 days old today and eyes are open. But I am thinking his or her legs are splay, he no longer and early keeps his legs under himself. I kept him on a rough towel for grip and never put him on slick surfaces but I guess I lost this one.

Here are some images, if this IS splay leg I would like to correct us ASAP, I have seen zip ties used on little ones like this but would like the best method possible.

















Thank you!!


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Put a clip on plastic band on both legs and tie together with a bread tie leaving about one inch space. leave on for two weeks i have used this and it works great.just make sure you have clip on bands that are not to big so they wont slip off.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I would have to order those off line, it'll take them a week to come, that is to long, thank you for your advice and quick response, it is appreciated!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

At this age, the legs will go out on any flat surface. What does the nest look like? Should be 'bowl' shaped and rough (straw or something).


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I have been hand raising this one, I had to help it hatch since the parents have but on its hatch on day 3 of first pipe, I have him on a towel in a box on a heating pad, I can put a small bowl in there with uneven towels but I'm thinking with how active he is he will just crawl right out. I'll make something up then post more photos.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Here, I used a cermamic kitchen bowl lined with a towel then torn up paper towel on that and here is what he looks like. A little better!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It's easier to have splayed legs with a 'single' baby because they have nothing to snuggle up to or against. I 'rough up' the towel making a 'bowl like' in the center, then I put a small floppy stuffed animal- up side down (making a tight little tunnel with the arms and legs) so they can snuggle under and against it. When alone, they will try to wonder around more looking for 'mom' or something to snuggle with, so this helps stop that. You don't want them trying to walk at this age, that is what causes the legs to splay....their not strong enough to support their body which forces the legs outward.








In the nest they have mom and/or a nest mate all the time to snuggle with which makes them stay put and not try to travel. You have to try to duplicate that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are some others I raised. 1 single and a younger pair together with 'rolled' towels on top of roughed up towels and stuffed toy for the single baby. When using roughed up and rolled towels (instead of a bowl), you can still have the heating pad underneath them.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I can do that!!! I have a 2 year old so there is not a shortage of stuffed animals. I will configure that up when I get home!!! Thank you much Waynette!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes do as waynette has said, and when you check on him just tuck them under him and see if he corrects it with this new bowl and his buddie. good luck! glad he is still with you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's some detailed information for you to read. 
http://www.2ndchance.info/spraddle.htm

From my experiences with splay leg...it will really help if you put him in a deep bowl, or make one out of a thick piece of foam rubber, that just fits his body, so that his legs can't go out to the side. Under his little feet, place something that he can grip with his toes... pieces of straw would work. By doing this, it should correct in a couple of days. If it doesn't, you will need to tape the legs together in a normal position and adjust the tape daily as the baby grows. The type of tape I use, is the kind that sticks to itself so it's easy to take apart to adjust or remove. Believe me, this is the time to take action so the baby isn't left permanently disabled.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, I did as Waynette advised and thought I did a really good job with a deep grippy nest and a stuffed buddy but it's been several hours now and I can still hear him on the baby monitor crying for me? He just keeps trying to climb around and nurse from the stuffed animal and manages to keep his legs spread out. He will not calm down until I go sit with him and cuddle him myself and then he goes quiet and falls asleep but as of right now he is going insane!!!

What do I do next?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cover him with a towel like he would be coverd by a parent bird.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I did, I have him covered with a white hand towel.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Hi, I did as Waynette advised and thought I did a really good job with a deep grippy nest and a stuffed buddy but it's been several hours now and I can still hear him on the baby monitor crying for me? He just keeps trying to climb around and nurse from the stuffed animal and manages to keep his legs spread out. He will not calm down until I go sit with him and cuddle him myself and then he goes quiet and falls asleep but as of right now he is going insane!!!
> 
> What do I do next?


Do you think he is hungry?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

He is always hungry, I just fed him 20 minutes ago, I worked up a little very soft foam brace I will post pictures in a moment.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would put him an even smaller bowl, like a custard cup


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay this is what I worked up, I just want to nip this in the bud and not let it get any further!! Okay this is a step by step put together, if this is bad, please please please tell me!!!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

These are steril medical sponges I get for free.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

looks good to me!, just watch for growth and resize as needed


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

might wanna tuck a tissue under his bum for easy clean up


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh and make sure he is warm, don't think a heating pad will warm him that high up


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay great, I have a heater running to do nor worries there. Thank you and will update this in a few days.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is great!! how does one get these sponges..?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I can send you some


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I can send you some


well thank you, but that is ok.. I was just wondering if they are found at pharmacy or something.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I actually get them from a nurse! Not sure if you can get them else where.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That should work. I like those sponges too. Can you find out where the nurse gets them?

The really wide foam rubber strips that you use for air conditioners can be made into a circle for this also, but those sponges are great.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I asked originally and her employer orders then from medical supply and she steals them for me and for our horses!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I asked originally and her employer orders then from medical supply and she steals them for me and for our horses!!


Okay, thanks. Medical supplies may have them then. They're great.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> oh and make sure he is warm, don't think a heating pad will warm him that high up


This is what I was going to mention too.


----------



## medlefang (Feb 14, 2012)

What are Splay Legs?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> This is what I was going to mention too.


He is definatly warm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What works good to keep them warm are reptile heaters that emit warmth but no light. They work great.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> What works good to keep them warm are reptile heaters that emit warmth but no light. They work great.


Yah I've got a few of those but he would cook of I put more heat on him.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

UPDATE, here is little Almond Joy's progress.


















Also I have concerns of his size, the other babies 2 days older then him/her are 3 to 4 x bigger, is this normal for a hand raised baby?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Samantha, you may have to tape those legs, or tape so that the foot doesn't point outward.









In the pic you can see where the foot points outward. Can you tape it so that it comes back inline with the other foot?

It is normal for them to be a bit smaller than parent raised babies.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yes natural parents will always do a better job than us


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I can tape the foot to point straight, I'll go get the tape today. Thank you for that observation, I did not notice!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In this pic the foot looks a bit swolen, or is it just the angle of the foot?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How's the baby doing?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yup, how is the itty bitty??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It would be nice if she would at least let us know how it is going. We care.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

perhaps no news is good news. ?


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

:/ or if something horrible happened it may take a few days to cope with sorrow...its sad losing the little ones.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

She hasn't signed on since March 10. I'm curious too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The more time that goes by the more rotten it is not to at least say a peep about the young one allot folks are / were pulling for.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I am very sour and bitter about this discussion as I lost the little one we were discussing, It has left me seriously heartbroken...he was nearly fully feathered, eating great, his legs were better and he started pecking seeds and just suddenly died...I failed.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

ah samantha, i'm so sorry , must have had something else going on that was hidden
again i'm so sorry, fly free little one


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you didn't fail, raising a baby bird is not a science, it's difficult to get everything just right, so many things factor in, no one can predict every ailment they could have
i have lost babies when i thought we were out of the woods too
it is heartbreaking, the one gift they give is experience to help save the next one


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Please listen to altgirl35, and her wise words, she is absolutely right.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so sorry for the loss was hoping it was the other way around..thanks so much for thinking of posting.

don't blame yourself.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I am very sour and bitter about this discussion as I lost the little one we were discussing, It has left me seriously heartbroken...he was nearly fully feathered, eating great, his legs were better and he started pecking seeds and just suddenly died...I failed.


Please do not feel that you failed. You tried and that's all that counts. I feel very sorry for your loss, but I don't really think you could have done much more. Do not beat yourself up!


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well it is unfortunate that his happened. Now we need to figure out why it died to avoid it again. Did you dip the birds beak in water?


----------



## medlefang (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes what AZCorbin said did u dip the birds beak in water. Just think of it like a baby chicken it has to have its beak dipped in water then the food.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh.....I'm so sorry Samantha  But as the others said, don't blame yourself. Something else must have been going on with him. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

